# Serpentus bus to the Doncaster Show!



## Cowgal (Jul 4, 2007)

Serpentus are running a bus to the show on the 8th June....leaving Dunfermline Fife at 3am to arrive at 9:45am approx. Return same day.
Cost is £30 per person. (cost will drop if all seats are filled!)
Over 18's (unless an with adult)
As cash is due up front for the driver they need the cash by Sunday, This way you are getting a seat no matter what.
Only 49 seats available so get in quick!
PM me for further details 
_Its a jolly day oot!!_ LOL
:2thumb:


----------



## buddy (Jul 10, 2007)

so what time and day would we get back would we be back on sunday then ?

x


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

im not sure exactly what time but it will be sunday evening we are back.
pm cowgal if you want more info.


----------



## Rob Wallace (Sep 24, 2006)

Cant make it this time as i just forked out on some other stuff and i am going to an MMA tournament out this way next weekend.

Definately interested in any other trips that Serpentus has to offer later on down the line.

Big Thanks to Serpentus

Another Pleasant Visit Today


----------



## Lynne (Jul 19, 2007)

Rob Wallace said:


> Cant make it this time as i just forked out on some other stuff and i am going to an MMA tournament out this way next weekend.
> 
> Definately interested in any other trips that Serpentus has to offer later on down the line.
> 
> ...


i was in today too. what time were you in????


----------



## Rob Wallace (Sep 24, 2006)

bump up


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

ad go but dont know anyone and hard to get to dunfermline from here at 3am


----------



## Rob Wallace (Sep 24, 2006)

I didnt know anyone either... just turn up, the people i have met are sound as a pound.


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

its more the getting to dunfermline at that time of the morning thats the problem


----------



## Cowgal (Jul 4, 2007)

Well what can I say us Scots are always complaining there is nowt on....I had to cancel the 49 seater and get a mini bus....seats on the mini bus all full.
Sorry
Nickie


----------



## buddy (Jul 10, 2007)

hi nikki i really really wanted to come but it was getting to dunfermline at that time in morning as we do not drive and also arriving back around 11pm so we would not get hom lol

i would have been great if you were able to come make a meeting point somewhere for people in lanarkshire to get picked up like i dont know motherwell or glasgow itself i will deffo be going in september im not missing another 1 

xx

i am gutted though just was not good for us with having to rely on public transport


----------



## Rob Wallace (Sep 24, 2006)

Have Fun Gang.... Bring Back lots of goodies.. and post pics.:2thumb:


----------

